# I miss fried okra



## Amelia

Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.

I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.


----------



## Ringel05

Amelia said:


> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.



Go to the Wisconsin state fair, they have deep fried butter sticks.........


----------



## Mr. H.

You could probably find frozen sliced okra at the store. Then wing it.


----------



## Sherry

Pats Rib Place: The Best Ribs and Pulled Pork in Wisconsin!

Harolds Chicken Madison Wisconsin | Fried chicken and fried catfish |Gizzard and Liver dinners


----------



## Sunshine

Amelia said:


> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.



You could always grow you a little patch of it.  That and turnip greens too!


----------



## Moonglow

Fried okra, black eyed peas,gumbo, the gifts of the south


----------



## Sherry

My favorite place to get fried okra was at Lambert's Cafe...one of the few things I miss from my years living near the Ozarks. Although, they have a location in Alabama...I should see how far it is from Tampa.






Don't forget the HOT throwed rolls.


----------



## Amelia

Ringel05 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Wisconsin state fair, they have deep fried butter sticks.........
Click to expand...






When I first moved here, while we were just settling in, we went out to eat several times and I found everything was cooked in butter.

Even stir fry was cooked in butter!

Finally we went to a pizza place and I thought great!  Tomato sauce!  Red!  Not yellow! Yea!!!!!

So I ordered my pizza and guess what.  Yes.  Butter sauce!  



Culture shock.


----------



## syrenn

Ringel05 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Wisconsin state fair, they have deep fried butter sticks.........
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Amelia said:


> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.





Why not fry your own?


----------



## alan1

Amelia said:


> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.



Can you get fried cheese?


----------



## Iridescence

I love okra *hearts* but I buy it and fix it however I want it...


----------



## Amelia

I'm not much of a cook.  I don't know if it's available here in WI.  Just seems to me that the further north I get the less often I see okra.

Oh well.  Maybe I"ll think to look for it the next time I'm in the freezer section.  Or maybe I'll forget my craving by then.


----------



## alan1




----------



## Amelia

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JWBooth

one has to question trading possums for wolverines, cobbler for cheese, okra for butter, tomatoes for more butter and yes ma'am for yeah


----------



## percysunshine

It is tough to beat fried mushrooms.


----------



## Sherry

percysunshine said:


> It is tough to beat fried mushrooms.



Amen!! There was this place when I lived in Raleigh, called Houlihan's, and they had amazing herb cream cheese stuffed fried mushrooms with a delicious horseradish dipping sauce.


----------



## percysunshine

What about deep fried ice cream Schwetty balls?


----------



## Sherry

percysunshine said:


> What about deep fried ice cream Schwetty balls?



It sounds like sweaty balls. There was a place in Wake Forest, NC, that served fried spaghetti balls...only place I've ever seen them.


----------



## percysunshine

Sherry said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about deep fried ice cream Schwetty balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like sweaty balls. There was a place in Wake Forest, NC, that served fried spaghetti balls...only place I've ever seen them.
Click to expand...


If I had spaghetti balls...I wouldn't show them to anyone.


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Wisconsin state fair, they have deep fried butter sticks.........
Click to expand...


Oh shit, there's a heart attack waiting on a stick.
And okra, fried or rotting in the garden...it's all gross to me


----------



## Dabs

percysunshine said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about deep fried ice cream Schwetty balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like sweaty balls. There was a place in Wake Forest, NC, that served fried spaghetti balls...only place I've ever seen them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had spaghetti balls...I wouldn't show them to anyone.
Click to expand...


You'd want someone to eat them!

 (did I say that??)


----------



## The Infidel

percysunshine said:


> It is tough to beat fried mushrooms.



Awwww yeah!!!!


----------



## Amelia

percysunshine said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about deep fried ice cream Schwetty balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like sweaty balls. There was a place in Wake Forest, NC, that served fried spaghetti balls...only place I've ever seen them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had spaghetti balls...I wouldn't show them to anyone.
Click to expand...




I'm afraid to open this thread anymore.  

Now that you've planted this imagery in my head I keep thinking about what medical conditions might result in spaghetti balls and I'm totally grossing myself out.


----------



## syrenn

Amelia said:


> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.





Now you have done it! I want my live crawfish!!!  


 i dont want to have to wait till next year!!!!


----------



## Xchel

percysunshine said:


> It is tough to beat fried mushrooms.



my son would agree with you but I hate mushrooms..I do like fried okra though and here in Honduras I haven't found any in years.


----------



## Amelia

Live crawfish? 

I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?


----------



## Amelia

Another thing I miss up here is the smell of mimosa.


I used to drift away in that.


----------



## The Infidel

Amelia said:


> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?



Biol them in seasoning..... but they have to be alive in order to do it.... its cruel, but damn good!



If ya really know what you are doing you add corn, OKRA, mushrooms, & potatoes.


----------



## Sky Dancer

You guys are drooling over southern food?  Yuck.  Grits.


----------



## syrenn

Amelia said:


> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?




yep... live crawfish! I order them in by FedEx about 80 pounds at a time. A huge pot...a few crab boils...some crawfish boil seasonings...and you are good to go! You can get just the tails if you don't want to go to the bother of cooking and eating him whole. 

Pinch de tails and suck de heads! Laissez les Bon Temps Roulez!!!


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> You guys are drooling over southern food?  Yuck.  Grits.




What? You dont like polenta?


----------



## syrenn

The Infidel said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biol them in seasoning..... but they have to be alive in order to do it.... its cruel, but damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> If ya really know what you are doing you add corn, OKRA, mushrooms, & potatoes.
Click to expand...




See pics...

What do you think? ..do i know what i am doing?


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drooling over southern food?  Yuck.  Grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You dont like polenta?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## The Infidel

syrenn said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biol them in seasoning..... but they have to be alive in order to do it.... its cruel, but damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> If ya really know what you are doing you add corn, OKRA, mushrooms, & potatoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See pics...
> 
> What do you think? ..do i know what i am doing?
Click to expand...



DAMN.... I can smell em from here!


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drooling over southern food?  Yuck.  Grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You dont like polenta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...




















Philistine!



oh come on.... ya got to love fried corn meal mush!! Some butter and maple syrup......yum!


----------



## syrenn

The Infidel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biol them in seasoning..... but they have to be alive in order to do it.... its cruel, but damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> If ya really know what you are doing you add corn, OKRA, mushrooms, & potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See pics...
> 
> What do you think? ..do i know what i am doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN.... I can smell em from here!
Click to expand...


if you want the website...ill be happy to share.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.



You need to come to my house Amelia.  I try some gourmet stuff and even a little "yankee" cooking now and then and we do a lot of Southwestern, but the comfort food staples here are:

Fried chicken or steak fingers or pork chops
Chicken fried steak
Mashed potatoes and gravy made from the pan drippings
Collard greens or turnip greens with a little vinegar
Sweet potatoes every way you can think of to fix them
Potato salad made with a sweet mustard sauce
Pinto beans with just the right amount of savory juice and flavorings
Ditto black eyed peas.
Pot roast with stewed carrots, potatoes, and onions
Fruit salad
and yes, fried okra.

When we moved to southeastern Kansas from West Texas, our next door neighbor, originally from Oklahoma, taught at a school in a teeny town close to our larger town.  She came home one day to announce to us all that they had received black-eyed peas in their school commodities.  The cooks didn't know what they were, so they made chili out of them.      The okra they didn't have a clue what to do with that so they chopped it up very fine and added it to a vegetable stew.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to come to my house Amelia.  I try some gourmet stuff and even a little "yankee" cooking now and then and we do a lot of Southwestern, but the comfort food staples here are:
> 
> Fried chicken or steak fingers or pork chops
> Chicken fried steak
> Mashed potatoes and gravy made from the pan drippings
> Collard greens or turnip greens with a little vinegar
> Sweet potatoes every way you can think of to fix them
> Potato salad made with a sweet mustard sauce
> Pinto beans with just the right amount of savory juice and flavorings
> Ditto black eyed peas.
> Pot roast with stewed carrots, potatoes, and onions
> Fruit salad
> and yes, fried okra.
> 
> When we moved to southeastern Kansas from West Texas, our next door neighbor, originally from Oklahoma, taught at a school in a teeny town close to our larger town.  She came home one day to announce to us all that they had received black-eyed peas in their school commodities.  The cooks didn't know what they were, so they made chili out of them.      The okra they didn't have a clue what to do with that so they chopped it up very fine and added it to a vegetable stew.
Click to expand...



I got you covered on all of them too! And you forgot the sweet tea! 

Just a good ol southen gal... from san francisco


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to come to my house Amelia.  I try some gourmet stuff and even a little "yankee" cooking now and then and we do a lot of Southwestern, but the comfort food staples here are:
> 
> Fried chicken or steak fingers or pork chops
> Chicken fried steak
> Mashed potatoes and gravy made from the pan drippings
> Collard greens or turnip greens with a little vinegar
> Sweet potatoes every way you can think of to fix them
> Potato salad made with a sweet mustard sauce
> Pinto beans with just the right amount of savory juice and flavorings
> Ditto black eyed peas.
> Pot roast with stewed carrots, potatoes, and onions
> Fruit salad
> and yes, fried okra.
> 
> When we moved to southeastern Kansas from West Texas, our next door neighbor, originally from Oklahoma, taught at a school in a teeny town close to our larger town.  She came home one day to announce to us all that they had received black-eyed peas in their school commodities.  The cooks didn't know what they were, so they made chili out of them.      The okra they didn't have a clue what to do with that so they chopped it up very fine and added it to a vegetable stew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I got you covered on all of them too! And you forgot the sweet tea!
> 
> Just a good ol southen gal... from san francisco
Click to expand...


Yup, gallons of sweet tea.


----------



## Ernie S.

Amelia said:


> Radioman's boiled peanuts thread is making me hungry for some southern cooking.
> 
> I'm stuck up here in Wisconsin.  Moo.



You can have my share. the slimy crap grosses me out. Hush puppies and fried shrimp and mud bugs, however are just fine with this transplanted yank.


----------



## Xchel

The Infidel said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biol them in seasoning..... but they have to be alive in order to do it.... its cruel, but damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> If ya really know what you are doing you add corn, OKRA, mushrooms, & potatoes.
Click to expand...


yum except the mushrooms


----------



## Zoom-boing

She's on the OWN network now.


----------



## Si modo

I can't get past the snot-like texture of okra.  Bleeech.


----------



## Ringel05

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? You dont like polenta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philistine!
> 
> 
> 
> oh come on.... ya got to love fried corn meal mush!! Some butter and maple syrup......yum!
Click to expand...


No!
I like my food to NOT have the texture of sand.


----------



## Xchel

Si modo said:


> I can't get past the snot-like texture of okra.  Bleeech.



that is only the boiled stuff..if it is fried like it is supposed to be fried it doesn't have that texture.


----------



## Si modo

Xchel said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get past the snot-like texture of okra.  Bleeech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only the boiled stuff..if it is fried like it is supposed to be fried it doesn't have that texture.
Click to expand...

So I was told - texture is dependent on the way it is cooked.  So I tried the fried stuff.  It had a texture like snot.  So, I stopped trying it.

The taste of it doesn't overcome its texture for me.


----------



## Xchel

Si modo said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get past the snot-like texture of okra.  Bleeech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only the boiled stuff..if it is fried like it is supposed to be fried it doesn't have that texture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was told - texture is dependent on the way it is cooked.  So I tried the fried stuff.  It had a texture like snot.  So, I stopped trying it.
> 
> The taste of it doesn't overcome its texture for me.
Click to expand...


you tried it by someone who didn't know how to properly cook it.  It has to be fried at a certain temperature and it has to be really hot oil.  I love fried okra but hate fried mushrooms..or any kind of mushroom.  I do like stuffed fried jalapeños though.


----------



## Si modo

Xchel said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only the boiled stuff..if it is fried like it is supposed to be fried it doesn't have that texture.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was told - texture is dependent on the way it is cooked.  So I tried the fried stuff.  It had a texture like snot.  So, I stopped trying it.
> 
> The taste of it doesn't overcome its texture for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried it by someone who didn't know how to properly cook it.  It has to be fried at a certain temperature and it has to be really hot oil.  I love fried okra but hate fried mushrooms..or any kind of mushroom.  I do like stuffed fried jalapeños though.
Click to expand...

Meh, different tastes.

I love fried mushrooms, or pretty much mushrooms cooked in any manner.

Never had a fried jap, though.  That sounds like it might be good.


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> You guys are drooling over southern food?  Yuck.  Grits.



poor, poor sky


----------



## del

syrenn said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep... live crawfish! I order them in by FedEx about 80 pounds at a time. A huge pot...a few crab boils...some crawfish boil seasonings...and you are good to go! You can get just the tails if you don't want to go to the bother of cooking and eating him whole.
> 
> Pinch de tails and suck de heads! Laissez les Bon Temps Roulez!!!
Click to expand...


meh, them bugs are too small

now, these guys are worth the effort


----------



## Si modo

del said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep... live crawfish! I order them in by FedEx about 80 pounds at a time. A huge pot...a few crab boils...some crawfish boil seasonings...and you are good to go! You can get just the tails if you don't want to go to the bother of cooking and eating him whole.
> 
> Pinch de tails and suck de heads! Laissez les Bon Temps Roulez!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meh, them bugs are too small
> 
> now, these guys are worth the effort
Click to expand...

Absolutely!


----------



## Ernie S.

Sherry said:


> My favorite place to get fried okra was at Lambert's Cafe...one of the few things I miss from my years living near the Ozarks. Although, they have a location in Alabama...I should see how far it is from Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the HOT throwed rolls.



Quite a ride from Tampa, but about 5 miles from my place. Maybe I could throw you a roll?


----------



## Dabs

Nothing in this thread would interest me to eat, except for the fried mushrooms...I do love mushrooms! But I like mine served with Ranch dressing~
The grits.....ohmigosh......no way will I eat grits, they are yucky! And the crawfish thingies, they do look like large bugs!
I don't like any kind of seafood, if it comes from the water, I'm not eating it ~LoL~


----------



## Si modo

Dabs said:


> Nothing in this thread would interest me to eat, except for the fried mushrooms...I do love mushrooms! But I like mine served with Ranch dressing~
> The grits.....ohmigosh......no way will I eat grits, they are yucky! And the crawfish thingies, they do look like large bugs!
> I don't like any kind of seafood, if it comes from the water, I'm not eating it ~LoL~


Yup - ranch with the fried 'shrooms.  Ranch made from the envelope packet, not the bottled stuff, is best.


----------



## Sky Dancer

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drooling over southern food?  Yuck.  Grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor, poor sky
Click to expand...


Poor, poor del.  Thinking everyone should love grits.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are drooling over southern food?  Yuck.  Grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor, poor sky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor, poor del.  Thinking everyone should love grits.
Click to expand...



Poor, poor Sky.  Confused as usual.

But, relishing in her victim role.


----------



## Foxfyre

Xchel said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only the boiled stuff..if it is fried like it is supposed to be fried it doesn't have that texture.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was told - texture is dependent on the way it is cooked.  So I tried the fried stuff.  It had a texture like snot.  So, I stopped trying it.
> 
> The taste of it doesn't overcome its texture for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you tried it by someone who didn't know how to properly cook it.  It has to be fried at a certain temperature and it has to be really hot oil.  I love fried okra but hate fried mushrooms..or any kind of mushroom.  I do like stuffed fried jalapeños though.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Some people think fried okra is just floured or left bare and sauteed in medium oil.  It will be soggy, greasy, and unappealing and won't taste really good that way.

It first must be harvested at the tender stage, washed, dried, and cut into small bite size peices.  It then is dropped in seasoned milk or cream and then  must be thoroughly coated/breaded in about half flour, half yellow corn meal with the proper seasonings added.  It is then dropped in hot oil so that each piece cooks separately and fries crisp, just shy of 'burnt', in two or three minutes; drained and it is yummy yummy--it is best when served immediately when it is still hot and very crisp.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was told - texture is dependent on the way it is cooked.  So I tried the fried stuff.  It had a texture like snot.  So, I stopped trying it.
> 
> The taste of it doesn't overcome its texture for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you tried it by someone who didn't know how to properly cook it.  It has to be fried at a certain temperature and it has to be really hot oil.  I love fried okra but hate fried mushrooms..or any kind of mushroom.  I do like stuffed fried jalapeños though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Some people think fried okra is just floured or left bare and sauteed in medium oil.  It will be soggy, greasy, and unappealing and won't taste really good that way.
> 
> It first must be harvested at the tender stage, washed, dried, and cut into small bite size peices.  It then is dropped in seasoned milk or cream and then  must be thoroughly coated/breaded in about half flour, half yellow corn meal with the proper seasonings added.  It is then dropped in hot oil so that each piece cooks separately and fries crisp, just shy of 'burnt', in two or three minutes; drained and it is yummy yummy--it is best when served immediately when it is still hot and very crisp.
Click to expand...


When you cant find fresh... frozen okra doesn't make a bad substitute.


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> you tried it by someone who didn't know how to properly cook it.  It has to be fried at a certain temperature and it has to be really hot oil.  I love fried okra but hate fried mushrooms..or any kind of mushroom.  I do like stuffed fried jalapeños though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Some people think fried okra is just floured or left bare and sauteed in medium oil.  It will be soggy, greasy, and unappealing and won't taste really good that way.
> 
> It first must be harvested at the tender stage, washed, dried, and cut into small bite size peices.  It then is dropped in seasoned milk or cream and then  must be thoroughly coated/breaded in about half flour, half yellow corn meal with the proper seasonings added.  It is then dropped in hot oil so that each piece cooks separately and fries crisp, just shy of 'burnt', in two or three minutes; drained and it is yummy yummy--it is best when served immediately when it is still hot and very crisp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you cant find fresh... frozen okra doesn't make a bad substitute.
Click to expand...


Yes, I have used frozen in a pinch and it is pretty good, but there is nothing quite like tender okra fresh picked from the garden.


----------



## Foxfyre

Also I will be dusting off my fried green tomatoes recipe as soon as the first frost is forecast.  We didn't put in a garden this year, but the neighbors did and their tomato plants are producting magnificent tomatoes.  There will no doubt be a lot of green ones to rescue when the time comes.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Some people think fried okra is just floured or left bare and sauteed in medium oil.  It will be soggy, greasy, and unappealing and won't taste really good that way.
> 
> It first must be harvested at the tender stage, washed, dried, and cut into small bite size peices.  It then is dropped in seasoned milk or cream and then  must be thoroughly coated/breaded in about half flour, half yellow corn meal with the proper seasonings added.  It is then dropped in hot oil so that each piece cooks separately and fries crisp, just shy of 'burnt', in two or three minutes; drained and it is yummy yummy--it is best when served immediately when it is still hot and very crisp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you cant find fresh... frozen okra doesn't make a bad substitute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have used frozen in a pinch and it is pretty good, but there is nothing quite like tender okra fresh picked from the garden.
Click to expand...



I know... but not everyone has a garden ....


----------



## Sky Dancer

Yuck on okra. Yuck on grits.


----------



## Xchel

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> you tried it by someone who didn't know how to properly cook it.  It has to be fried at a certain temperature and it has to be really hot oil.  I love fried okra but hate fried mushrooms..or any kind of mushroom.  I do like stuffed fried jalapeños though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Some people think fried okra is just floured or left bare and sauteed in medium oil.  It will be soggy, greasy, and unappealing and won't taste really good that way.
> 
> It first must be harvested at the tender stage, washed, dried, and cut into small bite size peices.  It then is dropped in seasoned milk or cream and then  must be thoroughly coated/breaded in about half flour, half yellow corn meal with the proper seasonings added.  It is then dropped in hot oil so that each piece cooks separately and fries crisp, just shy of 'burnt', in two or three minutes; drained and it is yummy yummy--it is best when served immediately when it is still hot and very crisp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you cant find fresh... frozen okra doesn't make a bad substitute.
Click to expand...


yeah but nothing beats tender fresh stalks of okra...


----------



## Foxfyre

Southern cooking really is in a class by itself.

I loved the southern gal on Master Chef this past season.  When they gave her an ingredient that she had never seen before and had no clue what it was but she was required to use, she just battered and fried it.  Got rave reviews from the judges.

But ANY southern cook would know to do that.


----------



## del

Foxfyre said:


> Southern cooking really is in a class by itself.
> 
> I loved the southern gal on Master Chef this past season.  When they gave her an ingredient that she had never seen before and had no clue what it was but she was required to use, she just battered and fried it.  Got rave reviews from the judges.
> 
> But ANY southern cook would know to do that.



when you dust off your green tomato recipe, would you share it?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Never liked southern cooking or the south.


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> Never liked southern cooking or the south.



then go bleed on another thread.


----------



## Foxfyre

del said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern cooking really is in a class by itself.
> 
> I loved the southern gal on Master Chef this past season.  When they gave her an ingredient that she had never seen before and had no clue what it was but she was required to use, she just battered and fried it.  Got rave reviews from the judges.
> 
> But ANY southern cook would know to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you dust off your green tomato recipe, would you share it?
Click to expand...


You bet.  I thought I had it on this computer but I don't.  I know I have it stored on an exterior hard drive though and will find it.  Probably later though.  We have a dinner date coming up and I'm nowhere near ready to go.


----------



## alan1

Foxfyre said:


> Also I will be dusting off my fried green tomatoes recipe as soon as the first frost is forecast.  We didn't put in a garden this year, but the neighbors did and their tomato plants are producting magnificent tomatoes.  There will no doubt be a lot of green ones to rescue when the time comes.


I prefer pickled green tomatoes over fried.
A lady I used to work with would pickle them and add a single whole habanero pepper to each jar.  Good stuff.


----------



## Mr. H.

I missed Oprah Friday. It was just a rerun anyway.


----------



## Ringel05

If it's southern it has to have some kind of "gravy".........  
In the south gravy is either a beverage or a food group..........


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live crawfish?
> 
> I used to catch them.  And I know I liked crawfish etouffee.  Is that what you mean?  But live?  What do you do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep... live crawfish! I order them in by FedEx about 80 pounds at a time. A huge pot...a few crab boils...some crawfish boil seasonings...and you are good to go! You can get just the tails if you don't want to go to the bother of cooking and eating him whole.
> 
> Pinch de tails and suck de heads! Laissez les Bon Temps Roulez!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meh, them bugs are too small
> 
> now, these guys are worth the effort
Click to expand...









 I love them small...and i love them large..... the lobster is not "southern" though  


Ill be back in a month


----------



## syrenn

MountainMan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will be dusting off my fried green tomatoes recipe as soon as the first frost is forecast.  We didn't put in a garden this year, but the neighbors did and their tomato plants are producting magnificent tomatoes.  There will no doubt be a lot of green ones to rescue when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer pickled green tomatoes over fried.
> A lady I used to work with would pickle them and add a single whole habanero pepper to each jar.  Good stuff.
Click to expand...


Cajun Catfish in rockwall TX had the BEST green pickle tomatoes! The were nice and spicy too.


----------



## alan1

syrenn said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will be dusting off my fried green tomatoes recipe as soon as the first frost is forecast.  We didn't put in a garden this year, but the neighbors did and their tomato plants are producting magnificent tomatoes.  There will no doubt be a lot of green ones to rescue when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer pickled green tomatoes over fried.
> A lady I used to work with would pickle them and add a single whole habanero pepper to each jar.  Good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cajun Catfish in rockwall TX had the BEST green pickle tomatoes! The were nice and spicy too.
Click to expand...


The lady I speak of was from NC.
She also made the best cornbread I've ever had in my life.


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked southern cooking or the south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then go bleed on another thread.
Click to expand...



Boudin Créole or Boudin Noir... very southern.


----------



## syrenn

MountainMan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer pickled green tomatoes over fried.
> A lady I used to work with would pickle them and add a single whole habanero pepper to each jar.  Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun Catfish in rockwall TX had the BEST green pickle tomatoes! The were nice and spicy too.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lady I speak of was from NC.
> She also made the best cornbread I've ever had in my life.
Click to expand...


mmmmm..... cornbread...another house staple


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh yeah, all good southern cooks can make great cornbread from scratch.  Also scratch biscuits that are flaky, flavorful, and melt in your mouth.


----------



## Dabs

I do love red ripe tomatoes from the garden, of course, there aren't any left!
But I like them cold, from the fridge and I season them with salt and pepper, after slicing, and eat away!
My Mother adored fried green tomatoes, so I would get some green tomatoes from the garden and fry her some as often as I could....I myself didn't like them, but they were her favorite


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, per Del's request, here is my recipe for Fried Green Tomatoes.

You will need:

Large firm green tomatoes (they should feel heavy)
Salt
Black pepper
Sugar
1  or 2 eggs
1 to 2 cups buttermilk
proportion of flour is roughly 1-1/3 cup all purpose flour to 2/3 cup yellow cornmeal  (I've used white cornmeal in a pinch but it isn't as good)
canola oil

1. Slice green tomatoes into 1/3 inch thick slices. Discard ends.  (Too thick they'll be soggy.  Too thin and they lose their taste.
2.  Lay green tomato slices in single layer on foil.  Liberally salt, pepper, and a pinch of sugar sprinkled over each slice.  LET SIT FOR at LEAST 15 MINUTES.  Juice will come to the surface.  That is important or the flour/cornmeal won't stick to them.
3.  Heat about 1 inch of canola oil in a heavy skillet (preferably non stick) and heat to 360 degrees.  It is essential that the oil be very hot (but not smoking. If not hot enough, the product will be greasy and soggy.)  (I use the electric skillet.)

4.  Meanwhile, mix the flour and cornmeal.  (Some use a large plastic bag. I prefer a large bowl.)
4.  In a separate bowl, lightly beat egg with a fork and then add buttermilk and mix.
5.  Dip each slice of green tomato into  flour/cornmeal mixture and turn to coat. Do all slices this way before moving on.
Then as you cook them: 
6.  Dip each slice into egg/buttermilk mixture and then coat again with flour/cornmeal. Shake off excess.
7.  Immediately and carefully lower each slice  into the hot oil for several minutes.  Do only as many slices as will fit easily into skillet without touching.  When bottom has turned golden brown carefully turn slice over until other side is golden brown.
8.  Use slotted spoon to remove fried slices to drain on paper towels.  Do not cover with anything or they will be soggy.  Don't stack the slices.
9.  Salt each slice again before serving warm.  (They almost always do need that second salting.) 
10. Serve as is or some people like to dip them in sour cream or ranch dressing.  Personally I prefer them without any dip.


----------



## High_Gravity

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked southern cooking or the south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then go bleed on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boudin Créole or Boudin Noir... very southern.
Click to expand...


Don't like southern food.


----------



## Amelia

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, per Del's request, here is my recipe for Fried Green Tomatoes.
> 
> You will need:
> 
> ....





That will make my next attempt to fry tomatoes so much more satisfying, I am sure!  Thanks.


----------



## Si modo

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> then go bleed on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boudin Créole or Boudin Noir... very southern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't like southern food.
Click to expand...

Why are you being such a bully in this thread?  What kind of mean bully does that?  What kind of mean person shits all over folks talking about food?

You are so mean.  Such a bully.

And you made me cry at my most vulnerable.


----------



## Si modo

On topic, OK.  All of you changed my mind.  IF, and only if, I meet someone who claims to know how to cook okra properly, I will try it again.

I sure hope it isn't of snotty texture, but I will believe you guys.  You seem to be great connaisseurs of southern cuisine.

And, never had a fried green tomato.  I might try Foxy's recipe and see what it's like.  Got a few green ones still on the vine.


----------



## The Infidel

Foxfyre said:


> Oh yeah, all good southern cooks can make great cornbread from scratch.  Also scratch biscuits that are flaky, flavorful, and melt in your mouth.



Nothing like cornbread made from scratch using a dutch oven and a campfire


----------



## The Infidel

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boudin Créole or Boudin Noir... very southern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like southern food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you being such a bully in this thread?  What kind of mean bully does that?  What kind of mean person shits all over folks talking about food?
> 
> You are so mean.  Such a bully.
> 
> And you made me cry at my most vulnerable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

The Infidel said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like southern food.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you being such a bully in this thread?  What kind of mean bully does that?  What kind of mean person shits all over folks talking about food?
> 
> You are so mean.  Such a bully.
> 
> And you made me cry at my most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

You guys are killing me in thread, I love all this stuff.


----------



## Xchel

Sky, how can anyone NOT like Southern food? mashed potatoes*not the instant stuff*, pan gravy, fried chicken, black eye peas, and biscuts yummy!!!


----------



## tinydancer

Foxfyre said:


> Oh yeah, all good southern cooks can make great cornbread from scratch.  Also scratch biscuits that are flaky, flavorful, and melt in your mouth.



Dupree is my girl. She taught me how to bake. My mother was allergic to flour ( no lie here/eczema) so there was no baking in the house.

I had to hit a couple of decades up the road and when I fell into her, man oh man she made it easy.

I am grateful. And she's a class act to boot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Xchel said:


> Sky, how can anyone NOT like Southern food? mashed potatoes*not the instant stuff*, pan gravy, fried chicken, black eye peas, and biscuts yummy!!!



I LOVE it!


----------



## tinydancer

Ok everyone cough em up

Po boy recipes....come on now....


----------



## Xchel

High_Gravity said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sky, how can anyone NOT like Southern food? mashed potatoes*not the instant stuff*, pan gravy, fried chicken, black eye peas, and biscuts yummy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE it!
Click to expand...


meee tooo..oh and I forgot the peach cobbler and icecream to top it off...


----------



## tinydancer

Xchel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sky, how can anyone NOT like Southern food? mashed potatoes*not the instant stuff*, pan gravy, fried chicken, black eye peas, and biscuts yummy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meee tooo..oh and I forgot the peach cobbler and icecream to top it off...
Click to expand...


oh to die for.

South it's cobbler in the north in canuck world it's crisp. But no matter how you look at it we're talking drooling good.

Something so feel good about these desserts.


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> Oh yeah, all good southern cooks can make great cornbread from scratch.  Also scratch biscuits that are flaky, flavorful, and melt in your mouth.





mmmmm...buttermilk biscuits and sausage gravy!!!!  


all is right with the world.


----------



## syrenn

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> then go bleed on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boudin Créole or Boudin Noir... very southern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't like southern food.
Click to expand...



Southern food.... especially creole, is very french.


----------



## Sky Dancer

syrenn said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boudin Créole or Boudin Noir... very southern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like southern food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Southern food.... especially creole, is very french.
Click to expand...


I don't like southern food or the south.


----------



## Amelia

Sky Dancer said:


> I don't like southern food or the south.






Really?  Never would have guessed.


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, all good southern cooks can make great cornbread from scratch.  Also scratch biscuits that are flaky, flavorful, and melt in your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm...buttermilk biscuits and sausage gravy!!!!
> 
> 
> all is right with the world.
Click to expand...


When we lived in West Texas, our next door neighbor was a second-generation German--his dad had fled Nazi Germany as WWII was breaking out.  The dad and his wife arrived on Ellis Island with nothing more than a few clothes and a very few dollars, but after a few years had worked and saved up enough to buy a few acres of unimproved land in West Texas and start a family.   By the time our neighbor was grown, the farm had expanded to be a couple of sections and the family was quite well off.  But the family retained a lot of the old country ways from the homeland and every fall they made their own German sausage that was to die for.

To this day my mouth waters thinking about it.

But no sausage in the gravy please, though Mr. Foxfyre does like to do that.  I want that perfect sausage on the side next to the great homemade biscuits and well flavored cream gravy of just the right texture.  Add some great eggs, homemade watermelon preserves, and fresh fruit or juice and you have a breakfast fit for kings.  Or queens.  Or yankees.     To southerners, its just breakfast as usual.


----------



## del

Si modo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boudin Créole or Boudin Noir... very southern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like southern food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you being such a bully in this thread?  What kind of mean bully does that?  What kind of mean person shits all over folks talking about food?
> 
> You are so mean.  Such a bully.
> 
> And you made me cry at my most vulnerable.
Click to expand...


poor, poor si.


----------



## Ringel05

Sky Dancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like southern food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern food.... especially creole, is very french.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like southern food or the south.
Click to expand...


And I'm sure they don't much like you either so I guess it balances out.


----------



## del

Ringel05 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern food.... especially creole, is very french.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like southern food or the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure they don't much like you either so I guess it balances out.
Click to expand...


they call virginia the old *dominion* state.

coincidence?

you be the judge


----------



## Ringel05

del said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like southern food or the south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure they don't much like you either so I guess it balances out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they call virginia the old *dominion* state.
> 
> coincidence?
> 
> you be the judge
Click to expand...


I'll ask my wife........


----------

